# Sterno gel for table service.



## holladays (Apr 26, 2013)

So, we're doing a make-your-own-s'mores plate at my restaurant, and the original idea was to use gel sterno in some kind of container and light it tableside- so the nicest-looking and most useful container I have had on hand are some miniature cast-iron pots.

(they look similar to this: http://www.casa.com/p/lodge-pre-seasoned-half-pint-serving-kettle-272281 )

Well, test-run today, and I stupidly didn't think about this, but the pots get insanely hot, and I don't want a lawsuit on my hands. I'm thinking about switching to a wickered sterno, but it also has to look 'pretty'.

Any suggestions? My main concerns are people burning the shit out of themselves; kids especially, people knocking the damn thing over, and also ease of service (servers will light this at the table). I know other restaurants have done similar to this. I'm making the mallows, grahams, chocolate spread in house, and the price is pretty high on this plate.

Thanks =)


----------



## brandon odell (Aug 19, 2012)

Sorry I don't have a constructive answer, but marshmallow roasted over Sterno sounds pretty gross to me. You might even want to check to make sure Sterno is a food safe fuel, or are you roasting the marshmallow some other way?


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Many Asian restaurants do this for their pu pu platter.

They have a similar looking pot, but with a grill inset on top.

They scoop a small amount of sterno inside, light it, then place the grill on top, and bring it to your table.

http://www.webstaurantstore.com/hib...campaign=PLA&gclid=CPzn9dmVgrcCFcXe4AodjRIA1g


----------



## holladays (Apr 26, 2013)

Just Jim said:


> Many Asian restaurants do this for their pu pu platter.
> 
> They have a similar looking pot, but with a grill inset on top.
> 
> ...


That's EXACTLY what I'm looking for. Thank you!

And the sterno gel was not my idea. It's what I had to run with. I too am concerned about the food safety issue, however on Sterno's website, they show several food uses- including the mini hibachi grill linked above.

http://www.sterno.com/pro/pages/gel.html

Obviously, the food wouldn't come into direct contact with the sterno gel. From what I understand the sterno gel is mainly composed of alcohol. I wouldn't see people sticking food directly into the gel


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

I want to add that I gave the link for the image.

I didn't shop pricing.

It's possible you could find them cheaper.

Same with the 5 compartment bowl.


----------



## holladays (Apr 26, 2013)

Just Jim said:


> I want to add that I gave the link for the image.
> 
> I didn't shop pricing.
> 
> ...


Already looking at pricing, about 10/ea through webstaurant, but will see what the owners say. Not that big of an expense in light of things. I don't need the accompanying bowl, plate setup is already done- just the fire thing


----------

